
Barnes & Noble and Microsoft Team Up to Promote Digital Textbooks - iProject
http://chronicle.com/article/Barnes-NobleMicrosoft/131755/
======
derekerdmann
Not really news - the date on the article is April 30.

------
Toshio
Any headline that matches the pattern "XYZ and MSFT team up to do whatever"
has a horrid stench of embrace-extend-extinguish.

